#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  How will AI affect mobile marketing in the future?

## Ironwarn

Hello , Guys!

There's a mobile movement almost everywhere in the world. Smart phones are almost creating smarter consumers and smarter marketing. They are becoming popular as our shopping companions as well.

 How will AI affect mobile marketing in the future?

----------

